# Poop cloudy ?



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

What is the cause ?


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't have an answer for you, just some ideas.
Cloudy urine can mean parasites or a kidney problem. But those droppings look like the urates are well-formed so I don't think kidneys. Maybe a gram's stain to check for parasites would be good.
On the other hand, when Doodle makes a stress dropping, which he always does whenever I leave the room for a moment, the urine looks cloudy like that but with a less well-formed feces. His next poop will be perfectly normal. So maybe it's not a problem at all for your bird, either, but an environmental thing making it happen.
How long has the bird been doing it?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Its back to normal now i suspected frozen mixed veg and i stopped giving them it and it returned to normal, i gave them a little bit yesterday and it went back to watery poop but its returned to normal since i haven't gave any today.


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh good! Glad to hear it was just temporary.


----------

